# Broadheads, sharpness tester and USB microscope nerd time



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I picked up some gear to evaluate sharp in my shop. Now I can quantify what sharp looks like and cuts like as it applies to broadheads.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Using all my new sharpness test gear with an Iron Will broadhead. Video below.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

If you are a Cutthroat broadhead user. My new video might be of help to you to get them sharper than a razor blade (with proof). What I failed to include in the video (after some folks asked the question about weight loss) the cost for making these heads huntable was 2 grains. which is one grain on each edge.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

these was very cool vids


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

what is the name of the shapening jig? I must have missed it


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

And now the VPA single bevel.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

VPA double bevel


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

simmons mako


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

If you shoot a single bevel head, you will want to view this.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Alien broadheads.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Have you tried any larger Simmons heads in that type C jig? Like the treesharks?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, all of them.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Yes, all of them.


Order for the c-guide kit just submitted. Going with 165grain Simmons treesharks this year...with insert should be around 198-203grains. 

I got one sharpened by hand using full length 3-sided jewel stick, but it took a looong time. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)




----------

